#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-27
<ayambit> Hello, anybody alive?
<flaccid> no
<ayambit> Ok dear undeads, help me then.
<ayambit> I need to make about 50 vms on 2 physocal servers.
<ayambit> Servers will be powerful enough, 2 8-core xeons each with hyperthreading and from 48 to 96 GB ram, 12 to 16 sas in raid 5 or like this.
<ayambit> I want to understand, if it's a good idea to use ubuntu-cloud (or another cloud system like OpenNebula, Nimbus or OpenStack) for this. Or should I look to something more sikmple.
<kim0> ayambit: if you're the only user .. perhaps direct kvm would make more sense
<ayambit> kim0: there is a little less than 20 developers to use this stuff.
<kim0> hmm
<kim0> well you probably want a smaller machine to act as a the cloud head node .. and use those two big servers as node controllers
<ayambit> kim0: how do you think I should deal with vm's disk image storing?
<ayambit> kim0: I don't think I'll be able to use dedicated SAN.
<kim0> ayambit: UEC doesn't need that
<kim0> images are copied and local disk is used
<ayambit> kim0: is such configuration will be any kind of migration possible?
<kim0> not really
<ayambit> But can uec be configured to use live (or at least offline) migration? If I'll say take a smaller machine which will act as cloud head node and build a large raid array there, then I'll mount it's dir via nfs to node controllers, will it work then? Of I'll be able to connect servers to each other with say 1Gbit/sec link.
<ayambit> ./join #debian
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-28
<ayambit> I've seen a howto on cloud.ubuntu.com about test installation of ubuntu-cloud on virtuabox, but lost it. Can you help me to find it?
<kim0> ayambit: I'm fairly sure a uec installation is not supported on a single node
<kim0> maybe you've seen openstack virtualbox install
<ayambit> kim0: you are right, I found that openstack manual.
<kim0> great
<SpamapS> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634183/
<koolhead11> kim0,
<kim0> koolhead11: shoot
 * koolhead11 shoots himself
<kim0> :)
<nry__> Can someone please help
<nry__> trying to figure out where the "passphrase" might be found for an Ubuntu AMI on AWS
<nry__> I am trying to setup an Instance to do some special testing with GPU's on AWS
<nry__> is this the best room related to this subject?
<koolhead17> nry_ AWS
<pr517> After issuing a euca-terminate-instance command, why would an instance get stuck in the "shutting-down" state? I find that I need to SSH into the instance and literally type shutdown to get it to terminate. Seemingly the only information in nc.log is "ERROR: doTerminateInstance() failed error=101".
<koolhead17> pr517: please check if there is a bug all ready reported for the problem your facing, if not please file one.
<pr517> k, will do
<nry__> koolhead17: does not seem to be an AWS channel in existence anymore
<nry__> there is #ubuntu-ec2  but no one is in there  same with #Ec2
<koolhead17> nry_ this is the only channel i know for all ubuntu-cloud related discussion. i am new here too so i am unsure about the other channel you mentioned. :)
<nry__> ubuntu-ec2 is a private channel and I got kicked out
<nry__> maybe I will try again
<koolhead17> nry_ ok. :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-29
<Error404NotFound> How would i go about customizing the Canonical Ubuntu AMIs so there is no ubuntu user, instead key is copied to root and ssh only allows connections of sysadmins group of which root is a member. There are other things as well like doing an apt-get update, changing specific pattern, say host-name-here, to something else and etc.
<flaccid> Error404NotFound: answered in #aws
<koolhead11> hi all
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, ping
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: pong
<smoser> so i have a cobbler server...
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok
<smoser> and can boot install pxe
<smoser> how can I preseend to use the cobbler as a caching apt proxy
<smoser> idea is that i want the cobbler server to have downloaded the stuff once and then not again
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: is the cobbler server using squid-deb-proxy?
<smoser> it has it installed
<smoser> but i've not configured anything
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok, hold on a sec. Cause the preseed file needs to be changed a bit
<smoser> right
<smoser> RoAkSoAk, so, just fyi what i'm chasing is having a cobbler server in a vm
<smoser> that runs on a libvirt network
<smoser> and then i can develop some tools that interface with it
<smoser> and not have to worry about network or anything
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635227/
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: check the mirror part
<RoAkSoAx> that should use squid-deb-proxy cache
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, thanks.
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: mirror/http/proxy string http://192.168.1.118:8000 --> this is obvioysly the cobbler server
<smoser> yeah, and i can use dns there.
<RoAkSoAx> yeah basically whenever it needs to access the archive, it will do it through the proxy
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-30
<hemanshu> Hello every one
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-01
<jimsky7> looking for MySQL advice in a new install where I'm changing the datadir for MySQL
<jimsky7> done it a hundred times but it's failing on current Ubuntu 10.04 EC2 ami
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-02
<erichammond> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ is down
<erichammond> smoser, kim0: ^^^
<droogmic> Is it possible to use the nodes of a UEC as client front ends?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-03
<aupif> Hey, I started a linux instance on ec2 (it says the type is t1.micro), and I tired to run a python script but within a few seconds, the machine killed the script. I am doing analysis on a 2.15 gig txt file, nothing too fancy though, is there something that I should do to have the script run properly?
